# New HM + my girls!



## BakaMandy (Jun 16, 2009)

So I went to Big Als Aquarium to look for penicillin for Shota's fin rot with my boyfriend. While we were there, we wandered over to the betta fish section (he was reluctant to do so) to have a look at the stock they had. 

And they had some beautiful half moons on display and I've always wanted one. I tried to resist the idea of getting one at first, especially with me being poor and having to mooch money off him to buy the medicine, but collapsed under my own impulsiveness and begged him to buy me one. 

He resisted at first but ultimately caved under my awesomeness  I had trouble choosing, they had three HMs, one Red, one blue and white marble and this gorgeous blue-green which they claimed to be a DTHM .

It was a hard choice, but I chose the blue-green, even though I really liked the marble one (but my BF didn't though).

 He's really pretty, and it's kind of a shame my camera sucks so much and I couldn't take a proper picture of him. He's kinda metallic and the gradient from green to blue in his tail is just gorgeous.










I put him in Shota's 3 gallon since he won't be going back there. After he recovers from his fin rot I'll have to put him in a smaller tank that's easier to clean since his low resistance to the disease will mean I'll have to do water changes more often, and doing a 3 gallon daily would be a lot of work and a waste to leave empty.

But he's still settling in to his new home. He's always hiding D': and seems a bit lethargic so I'm keeping a close eye on him. I'll have to figure out what I can do with his filter though since the suction is too strong and already almost damaged his fins.

I haven't come up with a name yet  but I think I'll come up with it once I have a better feel for his personality!

But other than that, I took some pictures of my girls. ): Shota's not in a good condition to take nice pictures of at the moment >.<;









Here's Nya 









And Kyu xD


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

omg, you have some BEAUTIFUL fish!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They're beautiful!!


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Very pretty.


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

You have some gorgeous bettas!


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

they are very pretty


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Nice!!!


----------



## BakaMandy (Jun 16, 2009)

Thank you very much! ^o^

I'm starting to really worried about the new one though :S He seems to just lie around everywhere :S I hope he'll be okay...


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

BakaMandy said:


> Thank you very much! ^o^
> 
> I'm starting to really worried about the new one though :S He seems to just lie around everywhere :S I hope he'll be okay...


Well look at fins: they're heavy. So he'll get tired easily. Also if the tank is larger than 2.5 gallons he'll rest more because he has more area to patrol and will get tired faster.


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

Vamp has a point. Poor heavy fishy lol. But I love your girls! Nya is such a pretty pink!


----------



## BakaMandy (Jun 16, 2009)

Ahhhh! I suppose that's true! :O I never thought of that  that makes me a little more relaxed xD

Thank you rb500  I think I lucked out when I found Nya  I never knew betta fish came in pink, so i was really neat!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Very pretty girls. 

:welldone:


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I LOVE your girls!  And of course the awesome HM! :-D


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

Beautiful betta's, that blue\green HM is spectacular!


----------



## ScentedLove (Aug 13, 2009)

I love your fish espically Nyu shes so beautiful!


----------



## BakaMandy (Jun 16, 2009)

^o^ Thank you everyone!

So the HM's name is now Aros XD My boyfriend okayed it (he said it sounded manly enough  I gave him final say since he bought me mah fish <3) He's settled in now and is pretty energetic! Although he doesn't eat so much...

I caught a picture of him flaring!


----------



## Volpe (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm such a sucker for half moons. 
That last picture of him flaring is making me drool a little. 8DD


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I think your blue/red girl is a dragon but I can't tell.


----------



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

Hes awesome


----------



## Lynn08 (Jul 31, 2009)

Stunning HM....!!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Woooow!!! I want one like him!!!!!!


----------



## ashleyALE (Jul 1, 2008)

holy crap!!


----------

